# Token Lounge 12/18 gig report(Justdefy/Regor content)



## ohio_eric (Jan 19, 2008)

Leon, Bob, Amber (Leon's woman), Nate(Bob's cousin) and I all ventured up north to Detroit to Token Lounge to see Regor's band Justdefy. 

First things first the Token Lounge, where the gig at has a kick ass sound system. How kick ass? My ears are still ringing.  It sounded really good though and the mix was one of the better ones I've heard in a club. 

The first band was Mellotron and they were fuckin awesome. Seriuosly is was great shit. The musicianship was amazing. The songs were great. The vocal harmonies kicked all kinds of ass. If you ever get a chance to see these guys do it. OBTW Regor's brother is in this band to. 

The next band I think was called Damn Reality. Only Leon's chick dug them very much. So moving on. 

Next up was Justdefy and they were metal as fuck!  Their cover of Queensryche's "Empire" was bad ass. The whole set was killer. Regor is hysterical on stage. He exudes how much he loves playing the music. He's all over the stage with big ass shit eatin grin just forging metal like the crazy kickass mofo he is.  Seriously please if you get the chance them out do it. You will not regret it. 

Battlecross was the last band and we skipped out after two songs not because they sucked but because we lived fairly far from the gig( I love about 100 miles from Detroit) and it was getting late. 

All in all an awesome show.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Rog's band doing Queensryche was fucking terrific, no doubt. They also did a real nice cover of 'Cemetary Gates', and had some cool, groove metal type jam that had the place rockin'.


Seriously awesome sound there. It just fucking stomped all over anything club/small-to-med venue here in T-Town. Plus they actually had *gasp* OLD DUDES running shit. Guys who actually knew how to run a live mix. As a part time sound dude, I was IMPRESSED. I've never seen or heard such an awesome live sound rig in a place like that.


Mellotron was bad ass. Not death metal at all. They got a myspace. (myspace.com/mellotronmetal) Great stage presence, and one of the tightest live bands I've ever seen. Good shit.


It was a fun time, except for the $4 beers!  That's 2 and a half King Cobras!  Oh well. I got smashed when I got back home.


Thanks to Leon and Eric for the rides.  Thanks to Rog for the hospitality. And thanks to Leon's dog Daisy for the puppy love.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Regor (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm glad you all were able to come to the show! I know how much of a deterrant driving can be, especially with gas the way it is. Thank you all very much for coming out. I had such a blast. I haven't had that much fun in a long time. And we haven't played a gig since Sept. 22nd! So it was a little rough (As could be heard by Cemetery Gates' intro), but we forged ahead and kicked everyones asses! That was one of the biggest crowds we've ever played to, so that was an added excitement getter.

I'm still 'high' from last night's performance... and VERY SORE! My neck is straining to keep my head upright today. God that was fun! You guys picked the perfect night to come up and see us.

Oh yeah... THE RHINO WORKS NOW!!!! IT'S NOT FOR SALE BITCHES!!!  

I'ma order up a push-push 250k pot, and use it as a killswitch (when needed).


Huge thanks to Leon for driving. Much appreciated bro!

And before someone goes , my buddy took 405 pictures with his digital SLR camera (12mp? or something like that). As soon as he gets them to me, I'll post them up.

Unfortunately, the soundboard recording we paid $25 for, doesn't have the 'other' kick drum in it (There was some difficulties during our sound check with that mic cable. Oh well. We've got video, and our own audio open-air mic to preview and see what will work.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2008)

Big  for playing Empire, awesome shit  I can't wait to see the pics. Do we get to see the video?


----------



## Regor (Jan 20, 2008)

Pics!!

Before the curtains opened, with the Rhino and my kickass new Saw shirt!






Big pick scrape pic





I have fun on stage... can you tell?





And I'm too busy having fun to make "mean, evil" metal faces...





Good pic of the Randy





Nice shot of the rig behind me





Again, me having fun


----------



## Regor (Jan 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It was a fun time, except for the $4 beers!  That's 2 and a half King Cobras!  Oh well. I got smashed when I got back home.



See Bob, here's the thing about the Token... 151 shots are $4!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Man, I feel sorry for you Michiganders. Shit is expensive up there. I can do shots of 151 for 2 fitty down here. Shit, mosts shots of everything are about 2.50. 


And those pics cannot capture how fucking LOUD that club is. It's crazy for a place that size.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah the sound system was loud. My hearing is just now back to normal.  I could literally feel my pants move during a few of the songs. It was pretty insane.


----------



## Regor (Jan 20, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I could literally feel my pants move during a few of the songs. It was pretty insane.



Are you sure that was because of the sound system?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it was your banshee fucking grin actually, Rog. *Boi-yoing!*


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I will say this, the Token Lounge does draw the hotties.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Fuck yeah. I'd tap. 


That bartender blonde was hot as fuck.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh Heavens yes that bartender was indeed hot. That other blonde chick by the soundboard with the short hair was sporting so much extra bottom is was begging for me to knock it out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

You sound like... British Ghetto.


She was pretty decent, too. Fuck, around the 10-11 time, there were tons of honies.


----------



## Regor (Jan 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck yeah. I'd tap.
> 
> 
> That bartender blonde was hot as fuck.



Hehe, yeah, I've been going there for shows so much lately, that girl remembers me... cuz I always order a 151 shot, and a pint of Blue Moon (Which they were out of that night!  )


And yeah?!? What gives with all the hotties at a metal show???? I've never seen that many good looking chicks at a local metal show! We gotta recreate that lineup again! (Hell, there was one girl in front of the stage that my buddies were telling me that she couldn't keep her eyes off of me!  And yes, I talked to her after our gig. We'll see what happens.)


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 21, 2008)

Which one? I was standing right in front of you most of the show to.


----------



## Regor (Jan 21, 2008)

Short girl with shoulder length jet black hair, glasses, wearing a Friday the 13th shirt.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 21, 2008)

I was right behind her.  

Good luck.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 21, 2008)

Regor said:


> Short girl with shoulder length jet black hair, glasses, wearing a Friday the 13th shirt.


----------



## Regor (Jan 21, 2008)

eleven59 said:


>



Why would I have a picture of this girl? What, you think I'm some kinda perv that takes pics of random girls at shows?...


... well lucky for you guys, my buddy with the camera is 

So I present for your viewing pleasure, the girl in question... along with Leon rocking out, and Ohio Eric right next to them.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 21, 2008)

Leon is too fuckin metal! 

Sadly I look like someone hit me in the eye with a crowbar. 

That crowd looks way more sedate in that pic than they were. During Justdefy they were getting pretty into it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2008)

i look like i'm pitching a loaf right on the floor 

...anyways, here's a pair of (Rogerless ) group shots:


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 23, 2008)

In that first pic Bob looks awesome!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

I wish we had the one where I'm hiding behind the beer.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2008)

You guys rule.


----------

